
Build Great Native CLI Apps in Java with Graalvm and Picocli - remkop2
https://www.infoq.com/articles/java-native-cli-graalvm-picocli/
======
remkop2
People write CLI apps in Go because they want a single native executable to
distribute. GraalVM + picocli can do that and much more! Colors,
autocompletion, subcommands, dependency injection, you name it...

Try it: [https://picocli.info](https://picocli.info)

Disclaimer: I’m the author of picocli
([https://github.com/remkop/picocli](https://github.com/remkop/picocli)).

